# Branding Iron



## Oryxdesign (18 Oct 2008)

Hi, I saw a post on here some time ago where some body recommended a UK firm who sold custom branding irons at a reasonable price. I can't find the post perhaps somebody could point me in the right direction as I have a new apprentice.
Thanks Simon


----------



## Steve Maskery (18 Oct 2008)

I don't recall a UK firm but I've seen the brands made by brandstempeland they look fine and reasonably priced.

No affiliation.

S


----------



## Mr T (18 Oct 2008)

Someone recommended to me John Boddy's Fine Wood and Tool Store as being able to get brands made up. I have not used them yet myself.


----------



## Argus (20 Oct 2008)

.

Never used a branding iron technique, but Tiranti's used to do a hard steel name stamp to order.

I had one made that will stamp on all but the hardest of irons, plus wood, of course.

Here's the web site - not sure if they are still available though as itwas over 20 years ago. 

http://www.tiranti.co.uk/

.


----------



## TonyW (20 Oct 2008)

So its for the new apprentice. I don't think it is legal in the UK to brand them, but in case I am wrong and you do not need more than 3 letters here is a site http://www.orvis.co.uk/store/product_ch ... 229&bhcp=1

Cheers  
Tony
Already has hat and coat and has left the building


----------

